# Twycross Zoo



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been out today to twycross zoo with the family and thought I'd have another go with my Samsung compact, here are the results the only thing I've done is crop a few of the pictures no other editing has been performed yet.

As always comments are appreciated good or bad.































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Some nice shots in there, good work for a compact


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice, been a lovely day for it! Some nice roads up around there aswell!


----------

